

Aaron Paul's Voice in New Xbox Ad Is Switching On Users' Consoles - matmann2001
http://www.couriermail.com.au/entertainment/celebrity/users-complain-breaking-bads-aaron-paul-ad-is-switching-on-xbox-one/story-fnihm6nt-1226954049166

======
matmann2001
What implications could this have for other "always listening" devices
(current and future), and their ability to respond to voice commands
originating from media sources?

